# What is the appeal to..



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

...finishing on her face?

My husband used to mention it now & again, but I have my boundaries.. (ANYWHERE else is great, just not my face.)
It inherently seems degrading, even in a trusting, adventurous relationship. I told him I'd take it if he came on his own face first, lol..no he's not THAT flexible
Now even if I mention it, for example, I'll ask why he doesn't want it anymore- He says if I'm not into it, it won't turn him on..
hmm, hope that's true!

Some people do this & think it's no biggie, right?
Was it inspired from porn?
I bet porn enthusiasts would say it's the norm for them, or they think it's hot..which is of course totally fine- to each his own!

My husband & I were talking- I told him, I really don't think women long for this to happen to them, it's more for the 'show' of it.
I told him to look it up & watch videos of a variety of women getting their faces covered..
Notice their faces as the guys finish on them.
I don't know if any of them are actually enjoying the experience? (of course they're acting though..)

Are there women who actually DO enjoy this, or do you 'play the porn actress' part & just grin/bear it?
Guys, if you knew inside she was not enthused, (but she agreed to it to make you happy,) would it still be hot for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I enjoy it bc I love the look on his face....and I know he loves doing it. My H said he likes it bc I am accepting him or something like that...can't remember exactly watch he said though.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

It does have a certain appeal, in a very submissive, porn-style sort of way. I would enjoy playing around with it occasionally, but only if my wife was interested and willing. I think there is something very arousing and affirming in the idea that my wife would want to do something that she's not necessarily in to, simply because she knew I would get pleasure from it. I think that requires a "people pleaser" type of personality, which is not my wife. If she's not in to it (which my wife would definitely not be) than it would not feel right to me.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't see it's degrading in my marriage...I love him and if that excites him then I'm game. My husband can give me the...money shot? Lol.....and he can open my car door for me an hour later. If he were a jerk I would feel differently about it I'm sure....well, and I prob wouldn't have married him either!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

^ Great points!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

...the degrading part would definitely be amplified in an untrusting marriage.
Have u had it in your eye? It's the worst pain! Lol...it 'accidentally' shot that high once..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that this is one of the porn inspired things that guy get into.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I have mixed feelings. The idea is somehow arousing, but I understand the feeling of many women that it is degrading. But certainly some women say the affirmatively enjoy it. My wife would not and no, I can't enjoy something if it's just being endured, especially given alternatives that she enjoys.


----------



## bluelaser (May 26, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> ...finishing on her face?
> Was it inspired from porn?


Yes in all likelihood. I think the turn on is this message from the wife - 'i'm so hot for you i'll take it wherever' 




> Now even if I mention it, for example, I'll ask why he doesn't want it anymore- He says if I'm not into it, it won't turn him on..
> hmm, hope that's true!


Not true. He's only saying that because he knows he won't get it anyways. But the real question here is why would you even ask him, after rejecting him?  It almost seems like a cruel taunt 





> Guys, if you knew inside she was not enthused, (but she agreed to it to make you happy,) would it still be hot for you?


Yes as long as the wife pretends that she likes it.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

To the enthusiasm thing....I doubt my H is always enthusiastic when I'm upset about something and want to talk for an hour about my feelings in the middle of some game he was watching. But he does it.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, I wasn't meaning to be taunting toward him, but was asking him further to see if he'd confirm what I thought..he didn't want it anymore if I wasn't into it or felt negative about it.
BUT, maybe he's not being totally honest? 
I DID ask him if I decided I wanted to do it, how would he feel? He said he wouldn't want to because he knows I'd just be trying to appease him...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I see what you're saying Missy~ sometimes we do for eachother things we don't necessarily want to do, for the sake of the relationship.
But for me, conversation & being ejaculated on are in different camps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> I enjoy it bc I love the look on his face....and I know he loves doing it. My H said he likes it bc I am accepting him or something like that...can't remember exactly watch he said though.


I just discussed this with my own spouse... and he says he sees it the same way as missy's husbans does... with the... "accepting all of him".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> I see what you're saying Missy~ sometimes we do for eachother things we don't necessarily want to do, for the sake of the relationship.
> But for me, conversation & being ejaculated on are in different camps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Getting words in your eye doesn't hurt.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Hahahaha...so true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Do u guys kind of feel like you're degrading your woman when you do this?
Would you understand if she said she didn't like it?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> I see what you're saying Missy~ sometimes we do for eachother things we don't necessarily want to do, for the sake of the relationship.
> But for me, conversation & being ejaculated on are in different camps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes but women's emotional needs and men's sexual needs are in a feedback loop.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Personally, it's not my thing, and I think it is degrading to women. Having said that, I do know some women seem to REALLY get off on it for some reason. Were that the case, sure, I'd have no problem doing it I suppose, if she really wanted that, but I'd rather cum on her belly or boobs myself. Now THAT is erotic and a turn on for me! Shooting a load on her face...not so much. If she requested it, I'd do it. Given my preference, the "money shot" is going somewhere else far less degrading.


----------



## Ducky316 (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't get that stuff in your eye!!!! It burns like hell!!!! LOL (serious)


----------



## bluelaser (May 26, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> Do u guys kind of feel like you're degrading your woman when you do this?
> Would you understand if she said she didn't like it?


I think what you are trying to say is you are not comfortable doing it but at the same time don't want the guilt associated with the rejection 

Don't worry, since you dismissed it once, your DH will probably not ask for it again. He was probably be embarrassed enough the first time that its going to be very painful for him to ask twice. And the last thing he wants is for his DW to think of him to be some kind of pervert  . In the end if you just don't want it he won't force you in any way. All this stuff is fun when you have a willing partner


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

For me... It's a little bit of an acceptance thing (sexually speaking)... Also, I don't see it as endangering the relationship as its an erotic fixation shared one on one... And, I suppose if the shoe was on the other foot, and something of the similar increased her orgasmic pleasure the same way... Well hell, I'm all in.... Besides, it's not exactly what you do, just the fact you can laugh and love each other the same after...


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

My H says that for him it's that I'm willing to do that for him that turns him on. Usually he will ask if he can finish in my face and just replying yes is such a turn on for him he sometimes can't hold back LOL.

I don't see it as degrading we do things for each other that one may not always be into but we compromise. It does turn me on knowing I can give him that visual.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

One part visual, one part acceptance of dominance and one part marking of territory. IMO


----------



## mace85 (Mar 12, 2012)

I honestly don't know why I like it. But when my wife lets me it is a thing I remember for months!


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Not my favorite, but it doesn't bother me. I don't think that anything two consenting adults do together is degrading. If anything is degrading it's how he treats you the other 98% of the time, not the naughty little things done in the bedroom. The whole point of sex is little or no inhibitions. 

I've never gotten it in my eye, but I have shot it out my nose once when he was finishing and I sneezed. Holy crap that hurts!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Tits, Tummy , Butt and sometimes Swallow
Never did it on her face.
It has never appealed to me,nor has she asked.

I think its a porn thing.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Personally, it does nothing for me. I'm not sure I can fully articulate why. At the end of the day, I just don't think it looks all that hot. Elsewhere on her body (breasts, stomach, rear, etc)? Yeah...that can be sexy. But the face? Nope.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I would say it's a porn thing. It's visual evidence of the man having an orgasm and the woman submitting.

It's not something I am overly excited by in my personal life however I don't think it's necessarily degrading to the woman....assuming she is a willing participant. 

I've seen porn where the woman looks as though she really doesn't like it and is presumably doing it because she needs the money. That is a complete turn off. On the other hand where the woman looks to be thoroughly enjoying it is an absolute turn on.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I've seen porn where the woman looks as though she really doesn't like it and is presumably doing it because she needs the money. That is a complete turn off. On the other hand where the woman looks to be thoroughly enjoying it is an absolute turn on.


This is my experience 100%. I can't stand the porn where the woman winces or has a bad look on her face when he cums on her face. On the other hand, the ones where the woman (whether acting or real) seems to truly enjoy the experience and exhibits a lot of enthusiasm and really "gobbles" him up, is a real turn on.

With that being said, I have never done this with my wife and I would estimate my chances of ever doing it is very low, both from her probable rejection and from my lack of interest.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

karma*girl said:


> Some people do this & think it's no biggie, right?


Right.



karma*girl said:


> Was it inspired from porn?


Yes.



karma*girl said:


> Guys, if you knew inside she was not enthused, (but she agreed to it to make you happy,) would it still be hot for you?


It would kind of depend on her level of enthusiasm. If 10 is she loves it, 1 is she hates it, and my wife was a 5 (or higher), then I would probably do it occasionally. Personally, I think my wife would be somewhere near a 1, which is why I don't do it.

It's obviously a visual turn on. It also signals the woman's submission and enthusiasm. If your wife is so turned on by you that she's gladly willing to do icky stuff like that, then it's a huge turn on.

On the other hand, when your wife treats your semen like toxic waste, it's a pretty major turn off.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

since pregnancy isnt a worry (nor that withdraw method should be used as it is the reason I have my first son), I have no interest in pulling out to finish anywhere other that what orifice I'm currently residing. The reason being is that it feels much better having the penis head enveloped and stimulated by the vagina, anus or mouth as I orgasm. Just not as good with my hand.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Since we had a bit of conversation about swallowing, my wife now always tries to swallow. Sometimes she isn't completely successful and some will get on her face and hair. That's about as close as we come to the money shot.

It's not really my thing. I just don't get off on specifically going up there to do the money shot. 

I've said on here before that I watch porn. Actually watching a lot less lately. But one of the things about my porn watching....if I see "facial" in the tags I normally won't watch it. Like I said, not my thing.

That said, if she begged me for a money shot in the heat of the moment it would become my thing real quick.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> This is my experience 100%. I can't stand the porn where the woman winces or has a bad look on her face when he cums on her face. On the other hand, the ones where the woman (whether acting or real) seems to truly enjoy the experience and exhibits a lot of enthusiasm and really "gobbles" him up, is a real turn on.
> 
> With that being said, I have never done this with my wife and I would estimate my chances of ever doing it is very low, both from her probable rejection and from my lack of interest.


Ahhh omg the wincing! I don't watch porn anymore but I used to and that part I just couldn't handle. So awkward! Bc the girl wincing would still try to act like she loved it when clearly she did not. Anyway...


The shower is a good place to try it for the first time IMO


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I love all of your varied responses, thank you! 
My husband has told me he, too, thinks it feels the best when he's 
inside of me (somewhere) when he comes, as opposed to pulling it out & finishing on me.

He said it takes away some of the good feeling momentum, which makes sense, if he has to disrupt the flow, pull it out of wherever & then employ the hand.
And I must say, feeling his orgasmic contracting penis inside my body is addictingly amazing. 
I feel sessions, for me, aren't quite as fulfilling if I miss out on that part.

Even so, we still mix things up for variety
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I can understand why guys find the "money shot" to be appealing. Its not something I do with my husband, nor would I want to. But I get it

When I orgasm from my husband giving oral to me, I love when he's done and looks at me with his face and lips all wet because of me. It's the sexiest thing to me for some reason. The feeling that he's submitted to me, to pleasing me, and the evidence of that by the moisture on his face.... so arousing! Like the most important thing in the world is getting me to orgasm, and accepting all that comes with that. Its so erotic

I wish my husband gave me oral more often, and that I could show him more ways to do it that i'd like. That would make me so happy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, that makes perfect sense, aribabe! 
Maybe I should get over my phobia of getting it in my eye & just surprise him in the heat of the moment!
(What if I whipped out some goggles?? Think it would kill the mood? )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> (What if I whipped out some goggles?? Think it would kill the mood? )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Goggles may be over the top...but cool shades may be sexy.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> Goggles may be over the top...but cool shades may be sexy.


hmmmm, kinda like the shades idea, like that thinking!


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> Do u guys kind of feel like you're degrading your woman when you do this?
> Would you understand if she said she didn't like it?


Being that we don't want to get pregnant, I usually pull out and it landas on her tummy. Just the other night, it shot farther than I thought and landed on her chin. She DID NOT LIKE THAT! I did of course.

Then again, she will wipe my mouth off after I go down on her before we kiss again. She is weirded out on bodily fluids and I don't get it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Wait, you pull out as a method of birth control???

:rofl:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> (What if I whipped out some goggles?? Think it would kill the mood? )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> Goggles may be over the top...but cool shades may be sexy.


Girls with glasses getting cummed on is a real "thing" for internet porn. Shades, librarian types, etc. Not my thing but its out there.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Girls with glasses getting cummed on is a real "thing" for internet porn. Shades, librarian types, etc. Not my thing but its out there.


I've seen that. Always seems so contrived.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I know.. I'll borrow his new shades & then let him go at it- they're pretty hot too..he loves me in them
Could work? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll tell you where it could work. First, it doesn't work in the bedroom. Like I said, too contrived. But sunbathing in the back yard, or at a private spot at the beach, or in the car driving down the freeway? Ya, that works. Someplace where you would already naturally be wearing shades. Wear the shades and start something up, and just don't take them off. That would be hot.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

OK so I have a question for the ladies. Would you give your man a squirting facial if you could?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Whenwillitend said:


> OK so I have a question for the ladies. Would you give your man a squirting facial if you could?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooohh. Good question! If my wife were a squirter (which she is not), then I would think it would be awseome. I would love being down there and then getting the results all over me while she thrashes around!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I like it! You're right- my h hates anything planned..but I love giving road head, so that would be perfecto- might get messy!!!! :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Girls with glasses getting cummed on is a real "thing" for internet porn. Shades, librarian types, etc. Not my thing but its out there.


Huh. I wear glasses but always take them off to give head. Never occurred to me to keep them on. I don't believe I will either. Things is frackin expensive.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Huh. I wear glasses but always take them off to give head. Never occurred to me to keep them on. I don't believe I will either. Things is frackin expensive.


:rofl::rofl:I hear ya!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh- in response to squirting on HIM? If I could, I would, but only if he wanted!
Otherwise I'd warn him before the finale, so he could move out of the way..
I wonder if a woman's ejaculate fluid would burn the same?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> I like it! You're right- my h hates anything planned..but I love giving road head, so that would be perfecto- might get messy!!!! :O
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just make sure you have a discrete towel hidden in your purse. Or baby wipes or something.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

A point that I don't think has been made--

Would it make a difference if W was shooting the gun, so to speak, rather than H?

It would make a huge difference to me. In one case it seems like mere masturbation with the result dumped degradingly on her face; in the other both are involved and it seems more a function of mutual desire.

Just a thought.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess everyone has their homework cut out for them. Everyone try it out tonight and come back to us with the results.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> A point that I don't think has been made--
> 
> Would it make a difference if W was shooting the gun, so to speak, rather than H?
> 
> ...


Great point. This is a crucial difference. When I said earlier that I'm not really interested in this, I was talking about getting off by my own hand and just dumping it on her. But if she was giving me head and used HER hand to give herself a facial from me....ya, that's incredibly hot.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

karma*girl said:


> I see what you're saying Missy~ sometimes we do for eachother things we don't necessarily want to do, for the sake of the relationship.
> But for me, conversation & being ejaculated on are in different camps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Personally, I don't see the big deal. I mean if i can swallow it or put it other orifices why not on my face. Yes in the eye may hurt but, you can safeguard against this by closing your eyes. 

I think this act is degrading because we women are conditioned to think these acts are degrading because they dissrespect us somehow. Granted I don't know if i would want a youtube video of it on the internet... but, in the privacy of our bedroom if my hubby wanted me to do this...As other said what matters is the rest of the 99 % of time how they treat you. 

My H has come on my face when I have been giving him a BJ. It is very erotic for him. I never thought of it but it is probably a combination of the submission and marking his territory. He has never grabbed his junk and shot it purposefully "porn style". That may take some getting used to. 

karma girl (interesting name) you may unknowingly made your husband back down on this one. You H knows you think it is gross so he knows if he pushes the issue you may think he is unkind. Personally, I like the feeling of him coming in (like most women) so my H asking me to "take it on the chin" he may not be totally honest to say. My guess is that most men (as evidenced by its overwhelming inclusion of most porn) that is written for men, by men that most men find this erotic even if they won't admit it.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually, THAT sounds kind of appealing...
Hmmmm...I love how after I visit this place, I become a more sexually adventurous wifey
Gotta say thank you all for the motivation...(we'll see if I can get over my hang-ups about it!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

marriedwithkids- yep, I actually agree.
I figured he just didn't want to annoy me by pushing the subject- but I'm sure inside he wouldn't complain if, at the final moment, I pulled out & let him go on my face
...away from my eyes! Does that still count?
In fact, considering my aversion to it, he may be absolutely stunned! (Maybe in a good way!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't see the appeal. I don't like facials in porn, and I don't like it in real life. My wife would definitely allow me to do it, but it's not something I have even a lick of interest in. The times I've unintentionally come on my own face sure didn't leave me with the impression that I'd want to purposefully do that to somebody else.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

Your with the person who loves and respects you. So why not fulfill there sexual fetish every once and awhile?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Whenwillitend said:


> OK so I have a question for the ladies. Would you give your man a squirting facial if you could?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes....and my H likes me to straddle him (his ummm...face) and hold onto the headboard. It's kind of a similar concept I think.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Every sex act could be considered degrading depending on the circumstances. 

What keeps that from being the case, is the people involved and the limits they set.

Is it porn related? I don't know. Was the first facial on camera or did the people that did it first say "God, that was hot, we should film something like that"?

But, how many husbands would be in heaven if their wife mixed in little porn star every now and then. 

30 seconds in the shower to clean it off, days of your husbands giving you the sh!t eating grin..............


----------



## Gorky75 (Aug 22, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> I enjoy it bc I love the look on his face....and I know he loves doing it. My H said he likes it bc I am accepting him or something like that...can't remember exactly watch he said though.


I think this is a big part of it. Accepting and wanting him - all of him. Similar to swallowing... think about it, why would men want women to swallow... its the same thing. Both are super sexy.

In addition, it shows you are kinda "dirty", and if he is into that, it will turn him on too. Lady on the street, freak in the sheets, thats what many guys want. Count me as one of those.


----------



## Gorky75 (Aug 22, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I think that this is one of the porn inspired things that guy get into.


I agree it is porn inspired. Why do you say that like it is a bad thing?


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

many great answers

i love it. I clean my wife up and i am sure to kiss her i love that woman so much i cannot explain it.


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gorky75 said:


> I agree it is porn inspired. Why do you say that like it is a bad thing?


And porn is inspired by what? This is not a chicken and egg thing. The inspiration comes first (pun not intentional - but it works), then someone, a guy no doubt, puts it on film.

I think it is the same as on the arse, boobs, etc. I think it is primarily a visual/acceptance thing.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

My husband loves this on occasion. It's a bit of a taboo I think, good visual and something about it really turns him on.

And turning him on turns me on. So I'm happy for him to do it.


----------



## RayJay50 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nothing is more satisfiying to a man, knowing he can do that, and knowing your willing would actually make him "want" to do it less. 

We are simple creatures.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

RayJay50 said:


> Nothing is more satisfiying to a man, knowing he can do that, and knowing your willing would actually make him "want" to do it less.
> 
> We are simple creatures.


Don't agree at all. Knowing she is willing would make me want it less? Um, no.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

RayJay50 said:


> Nothing is more satisfiying to a man, knowing he can do that, and knowing your willing would actually make him "want" to do it less.
> 
> We are simple creatures.


I guess I'm not that simple then.

I hate facials in porn, and don't do them in life.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it looks so disgusting LOL. Seeing it in porn makes me sort of want to gag, especially when they start playing with it in their mouth. *VOMIT*
With that being said, my husband said it would be a turn on and it's something I am willing to try for him. Personally I don't find it "degrading". Disgusting? Yes. But it doesn't cross over that threshold of being degrading. If he wanted to do it R. Kelly style and urinate on me, *that* would be degrading for me LOL. That's a boundary I won't cross. As disgusting as the face shot is to me, i'm willing to try it. If it turns out to be too repulsive then I just won't do it again. 

I understand the concept behind it but one thing I just don't get is how it could look attractive? Do guys find it "attractive"? I'd feel pretty ugly with cum on my face lol..... like a rabid dog or something hahahaha. But hey, whatever lol.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I can find it attractive but only if it's mine.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I really wouldn't care, honestly.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

kl84 said:


> I understand the concept behind it but one thing I just don't get is how it could look attractive? Do guys find it "attractive"? I'd feel pretty ugly with cum on my face lol..... like a rabid dog or something hahahaha. But hey, whatever lol.


Personally it's not something I aspire to in my sex life. Maybe if she's really revelling in it and rubbing it around her face that would be hot. To me cumming on her tits or ass would be more sexy looking than on her face. For myself though I prefer cumming inside my partner. Nothing like thrusting as deep as possible and letting go. :smthumbup:


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2012)

Finishing on her face is a way to determine dominance over their lover. In the same regard, I have approached the subject with my wife, I dont have a lot of experience with that sort of stuff and Im interested in what she likes. She said she didnt like it and that I would NEVER be able to do it, which made me feel good in retrospect because if she isnt letting her husband do it, then she hasnt let anyone else do it. At least not a second time.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Can never manage it... she won't let me get my penis out of her mouth when I'm just about to come because she wants to swallow...


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> She said she didnt like it and that I would NEVER be able to do it, which made me feel good in retrospect because if she isnt letting her husband do it, then she hasnt let anyone else do it. At least not a second time.


That is not a given. I have read too many stories of husbands who get nothing but A, B, and C, while ex-boyfriends and/or affair partners got the whole damned alphabet.


----------



## chcouple (Sep 4, 2012)

My thoughts

My wife has and would take a facial. I just don't see the point. Being deep inside someones mouth, ***** or ass is the best feeling in the world. Why would anyone want to stop that sensation, pull out and basically masturbate? I can do that when alone, thank you very much.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife has never asked me to do that and I really have no desire to do that. I know other men that my wife has been with really enjoyed this though. It just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

we could list an endless amount of things that humans no longer do that would be considered "no natural" or things we do that could be considered "not natural". 

anyhow to answer.

Its very attractive. To see my gorgeous beautiful wife smile at me and take my cum on her face makes me go crazy with excitement and joy. Its not just because all males have seen it in porn before, before video porn existed i am sure plenty of people had tried it. I mean you have to ask yourself at what point in human history did a man wish to have his penis sucked on? etc etc etc. 

I guess its like her accepting me. I find my wifes face to be beautiful i love looking at her, idk i just find it so attractive to see her with it on her face and enjoying it. It makes me like instantly hard again i will clean her up and go down on her or do whatever.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> That is not a given. I have read too many stories of husbands who get nothing but A, B, and C, while ex-boyfriends and/or affair partners got the whole damned alphabet.


feel bad for those guys. 

too many people are with unstable people who have psychological issues.

sorry to say its true if an individual once lived a certain way or allowed ones self to be so easily swayed into things that shows weak character!


----------

